# WD 40/ vaseline



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

I was reading a little bit on different ways to maintain shoulder mounts. People were saying use WD-40 on the antlers. Also use a little bit of Vaseline around the eyes and on the nose to prevent cracking and drying. Anyone ever do this?


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the link I found for this

http://m.instructables.com/id/Bring-life-back-to-your-old-taxidermy-mounts/


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

jpocock said:


> Here is the link I found for this
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/Bring-life-back-to-your-old-taxidermy-mounts/


I'm not a taxidermist, but I would be careful about some of the things you find on instructables. There is a sticky in the forum on care for shoulder mounts, I would stick with that until you get a more qualified answer.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I've used Vaseline on my mount noses for years. Works great.


----------

